# Isuzu NPR HD diesel fuel tank warning



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I spent $1100 today for an aluminum fuel tank to replace the rusting steel tank that came with my 2007 Isuzu NPR HD. Let me say that this has been a great truck but a month ago I started losing power going up a steep hill. Tank corrosion was clogging the fuel filter resulting in fuel starvation. Turns out if you drive a diesel with a steel tank you will probably have this problem if you haven't already. I ordered an aluminum replacement tank that matches oem specs except that it is a 50 gal tank instead of 33 gal. Hope it works out.


----------



## BL_Delivery (Oct 19, 2014)

*2007 Isuzu - rust in gas tank*

I am looking at purchasing a 2007 Isuzu NPR HD. How do I make sure I am not buy this problem with truck? How should my mechanic look for this?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

BL_Delivery said:


> I am looking at purchasing a 2007 Isuzu NPR HD. How do I make sure I am not buy this problem with truck? How should my mechanic look for this?


Very easy: 
1st. Post an 2014 intro and you'll be good, after that you won't need any mechanic.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

climb inside the fuel tank and look around. its like buying a cow. climb in its a$$ and take a look. you will know if the meat looks good.:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> climb inside the fuel tank and look around. its like buying a cow. climb in its a$$ and take a look. you will know if the meat looks good.:thumbup:


I just sprayed my monitor with beer.... :laughing:


----------

